# Cool new 2009 Energizer 1AA Trailfinder Micro



## regulator (Feb 4, 2009)

I just saw a really cool new 2009 tiny headlamp. It is the Energizer Trailfinder Micro that uses a Cree LED and two 5mm red LED's in a very small front mount configuration. It has a 1AA battery holder on the back for very small balanced wear. It also can be ramped for brightness. I cannot find any additional info or pictures on the light though.


----------



## danpass (Feb 4, 2009)

.

http://www.militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/?p=395

(_Moderator note: Hot linked pics not allowed IAW CPF Rules - pic removed._)


----------



## darklord (Feb 4, 2009)

Gadzooks, I fancy one of those!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 4, 2009)

That looks pretty slick. Too bad the battery's not in the head, so you could take off the band and use it as a pocket light. I didn't really need another headlamp now anyway.

Geoff


----------



## darklord (Feb 4, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Too bad the battery's not in the head, so you could take off the band and use it as a pocket light.
> Geoff



Yeah, it's a toss up for them, I guess. But for running and 'fast' sports, battery at the back provides much better balance. Even a small weight up fron can induce 'wobble' on your forehead if you're running. A 3AAA all-in-one lamp can bounce around quite irritatingly.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 4, 2009)

nice find


----------



## NoFair (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks nice, might want one with L91 to use as a spare

Anyplace carry them yet?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone carrying them yet. I'd count on Bright Guy having them when they're available though. 
Nice find, I like it. I agree that the back mounted battery may be a bit of a pain, but overall this looks like a winner for lightweight compact headlamps. Great for a first aid kit or BoB or just ultralight travel in general.
Definitely one to keep an eye on. :twothumbs


----------



## edc3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice! Looks very interesting. I was saving up for a Zebralight, but if this comes it at a good price, the dimming feature might cinch it for me.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 5, 2009)

it's funny that this comes out. when i was eagerly waiting for the h50, the rayovac 1aa came out and i never got the zebra.

now that i'm waiting for the h501?, this comes out to tempt me. i think i'll still get the zebra this time around but if this is priced right i will get one of these too. 

it would be great to be able to swap for a q3-5a led if possible for a better outdoor headlamp(color rendition). the zebra will not be modable i'm presuming.


----------



## dblagent (Feb 5, 2009)

Great find, I want one myself! My exact purpose was just posted, first aid bag and bob use. Plus maybe even edc in my laptop bag with my other edc carry stuff.

Hope someone has this for sale soon.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 6, 2009)

pretty cool, looks good for easy use, but not hard core use since the wires look pretty thin and are exposed all the way around...


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 6, 2009)

If regulated I like it. If not this is a no go. Would like a 1XAA with some more throw than the Zebralight however have came to use the Zebralight more than my other headlamps.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 7, 2009)

rehost the pics


----------



## wacbzz (Feb 9, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## scottaw (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I want one... but what I really want is a new version of the rayovac 1xaa, something small and simple.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 11, 2009)

cant find this anywhere:mecry:


----------



## edc3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Never mind. I was reading a press release from 2008.


----------



## nzbazza (Feb 11, 2009)

This HL is the first Energiser HL that I'm interested in, I like the variable brightness (hope the PWM is of sufficiently high frequency) and the red leds and 1AA. Like a lot of recent announcments...


----------



## regulator (Feb 11, 2009)

Who is selling this light and for how much? Its not even listed on the Energizer home site.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 12, 2009)

I've sent queries to a couple places but I haven't gotten a response back yet. :thumbsdow
I'll keep bothering contacts until I dig up something on this light.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure why they use really thin wires on both side of headband, that's asking to be snagged and broken. Would be nice if they molded it inside the headband.


----------



## degarb (Feb 12, 2009)

I modded my 1 AA Browning 70 phantom to use 1 AA front, tapped into -+, ran wires around to rear, added two AA holders. So configuration could be one rear, or one rear and one front, or one front 2 rear. (Because changing batts adds up in a year, and if paid hourly when boss walks around corner and you are changing batts, it can irritate them.)

The one front and one rear is extremely balanced in my design.

So, I would guess this is a kick butt design--feeling like you aren't wearing anything on head--for those like my wife who freak out with anything on their head. While not ballsy enough for me, I give them two thumbs up on design. Looks incredibly well designed for what it is.

If priced under $20, I would pick it up, just to play with. I could see it useful for jogging, wife (Hey, could you wear this dear to clean a little better?), or as a loaner for some hard headed backyard mechanic working on my car/etc.


----------



## oronocova (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone seen this headlamp around? I haven't been able to find it online... I agree if it's around 20 bucks it will be a good deal. I also agree the exposed wires are not that great of a design, at least they could have ran both on the same side.


----------



## hopkins (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like it'll be easy to measure the current out of the battery with their setup. Some headlamps are very difficult. 

Wonder what the circuit looks like to ramp the brightness? That alone makes
this headlamp very attractive if the battery drain parallels the lumen output
closely.


----------



## ypsifly (Feb 23, 2009)

This could replace my ROV 1xAA. The ramping is cool but the best part is no blue led to annoy me.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 25, 2009)

So looking forward to this light. Sure it could have been more like the ROV 1AA with a compact battery & LED together up front, which I presonally prefer, but it will still be one of the best HL on the market with variable output and a low low. Can't wait to see beamshots and reviews. I have enough HL myself, but I will get one of these for my brother.

BUMP!


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 25, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> This could replace my ROV 1xAA. The ramping is cool but the best part is no blue led to annoy me.


Yes, I soooo wished they had made the blue one white for a white low, then I'd have kept the one I bought.


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 25, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> Yes, I soooo wished they had made the blue one white for a white low, then I'd have kept the one I bought.



No way, that light sucked. The high beam was an inefficient luxeon I and the boost circuit cut out suddenly leaving you in the dark. If there were a new version with a high-efficiency main LED and a boost circuit that gave you some warning before cutting out, and of course, if it had a low beam that was white instead of blue... _Then_ it would be a good light. I think the only good thing about that light was the form factor.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm pretty new to headlamps but I have enjoyed my three different Energizer HL.I have a small one for laptop, house work,a medium size for outside stuff and a large one for camping and 4 wheeling.I forget what they call the different sizes but they all use 3xAAA and I think the big one may use a k2.


----------



## wacbzz (Mar 13, 2009)

Any new info on this?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 13, 2009)

Not really... Brightguy says they'll carry it when it is available to dealers. So until it's available, we wait I guess.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah im waiting on this one too. looks exactly like what i want in a headlamp.


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 13, 2009)

Me to I'm subscribed to this thread just to find one.


----------



## electrothump (Mar 14, 2009)

likeguymontag said:


> No way, that light sucked. The high beam was an inefficient luxeon I and the boost circuit cut out suddenly leaving you in the dark. If there were a new version with a high-efficiency main LED and a boost circuit that gave you some warning before cutting out, and of course, if it had a low beam that was white instead of blue... _Then_ it would be a good light. I think the only good thing about that light was the form factor.



Hmmmm, I think it these are pretty good lights. I've bought three, and have yet to have one fail. You DO get a small signal when the main light is about to go out, and then there is ample battery power left to power the red and blue leds. That gives you plenty time to find another battery, which is very easily changed in the dark. I've done it many times.

DN


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody seen these for sale anywhere yet?


----------



## f22shift (Mar 31, 2009)

i wish!


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 31, 2009)

I love how this thing looks!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if this one will show up in Zellers stores in Canada like a number of the Energizer headlamps/flashlights have.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright people I am happy to announce that i have an update for this much awaited headlamp. I emailed Energizer Customer Service about this product and after about 5 days they replied. They said...

"Thank you for visiting Energizer's Web site and for your inquiry. 
*The 1XAA Trailfinder Micro Headlamp will be available this summer.*

Thank you for contacting Energizer. If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us."


Hope this keeps you guys going until then  I'm just happy I have something of a timeline. (who knows if they will stick to it though)


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 16, 2009)

Doh!
It amazes me that they release a product that has a large market in the outdoor enthusiast sector in the summer. Gear buying for summer trips is well underway. Oh well, hopefully it is early summer and not late summer. Guess I'll be in Zebralights for the first few weekend trips.

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I would have gotten this for my brother's birthday if I was out in Feb. He likes the 1AA luxeon I gave him two years ago (forget the name - the one with red & blue 5mm LEDs), but it's time for an update. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## koala (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello? any news?


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

I like that, it would be perfect for kids too. I think I may have to find one of those and buy it for running, then something a bit more powerful for my winter work requirements


----------



## The 8th Man (Jul 20, 2009)

The light is out, I picked one up at a local sporting goods store, price was about 35.00 and they only had 2. It seems to work just like my Energizer e2 Lithium LED Headlight as far as the UI, adjustable brightness from high to low by holding the left button down. The right button turns on the 2 red LED's. I like the fact that the white main and the red LED's have 2 different buttons for use. 

It is on the scale of the Energizer e2 Lithium LED Headlight as far as output and the beam is clean, I would not say it is a spot or wide beam, somewhere in between and the lens seems to keep it from having any rings. I don't really know about run times because I have not used it long enough to tell but with only 1 AA cell I don't expect it is as good as my other headlights, the one thing I can tell you is that it is light on your head and has a nice feel to it. I think it is worth the money if you want some thing light weight.


----------



## PJD (Jul 28, 2009)

The 8th Man said:


> The light is out, I picked one up at a local sporting goods store...



WHAT local sporting goods store!?

PJD


----------



## f22shift (Jul 28, 2009)

The 8th Man said:


> The light is out, I picked one up at a local sporting goods store, price was about 35.00 and they only had 2. It seems to work just like my Energizer e2 Lithium LED Headlight as far as the UI, adjustable brightness from high to low by holding the left button down. The right button turns on the 2 red LED's. I like the fact that the white main and the red LED's have 2 different buttons for use.
> 
> It is on the scale of the Energizer e2 Lithium LED Headlight as far as output and the beam is clean, I would not say it is a spot or wide beam, somewhere in between and the lens seems to keep it from having any rings. I don't really know about run times because I have not used it long enough to tell but with only 1 AA cell I don't expect it is as good as my other headlights, the one thing I can tell you is that it is light on your head and has a nice feel to it. I think it is worth the money if you want some thing light weight.


 
yeah . tell tell. ny?
sports authority? ****s? does it look like it's modable?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

We need to know where you picked this thing up at. I'm glad it's finally out there though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't see it listed at Brightguy yet and haven't seen it in any of my local stores. :shrug:


----------



## f22shift (Jul 30, 2009)

not in sports authority


----------



## f22shift (Aug 5, 2009)

ah. 
he must be on vacation.

paragon sports?


----------



## Barrie (Aug 5, 2009)

maybe he doesn't really have one


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 5, 2009)

not at walmart. . . .although they do have other "trailfinder" headlamps but they are all crappy in comparison.


----------



## RonM (Aug 12, 2009)

So only one person has found this headlamp and he's gone silent? :sigh:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 12, 2009)

RonM said:


> So only one person has found this headlamp and he's gone silent? :sigh:


_They_ must have gotten him for telling us about it. 

I'll keep looking, hopefully it's out before the summer is over.


----------



## Barrie (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.energizer.eu/files/flashlight_pdfs/cree_headlight.pdf
is this the same light this one just went on sale in the UK 
£20=$25-$30


----------



## VegasF6 (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw this headlight packaged with a single AA cell flashlight and 2 L91 lithium batteries at Costco over the weekend. I am pretty sure price was $30 (maybe it was $35) for both of them. 

The flashlight was a variable power model, looked like a continously variable or at least many steps. 16 hours at low, 65 lumens on high. Headlight claimed 60 lumens. 

I would have like to have bought it, but I have been trying to curb the habit lately, and I already bought some solar landscape lights there for another thread.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 12, 2009)

Costco???? I'm heading over there today! And I can easily hide this purchase from my wife since she needs me to buy so much stuff there. .. . . LOL


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

hmm, don't have costco but a friend does :twothumbs


----------



## Barrie (Aug 12, 2009)

right i just went out and bought this wee headlight
sorry i cant do pics will try to get some later
on opening the box i was a bit unsure of the design the battery is fiddly to fit you have to push in and twist the opening end of the batt tube and pull to open but there is not much to hold on to and it is smooth sweaty or wet hands will will make it more awkward
the headband loops through the batt holder and is fastened with Velcro not sure how secure it will hold as the Velcro is only about 1cm square
the front of the light is curved where it sits on the forehead i found it a bit uncomfortable and had to sit it right above my eyebrows any higher up and it is digging in to my forehead
i will fix that with a bit of sticky back foam the switches are easy to operate click left button for 2x red led press right for main beam hold right button and it ramps the light up and down with a flash at highest and lowest level
switch on and it comes on high there is no adjustment of level on the red leds it feels very light and well balanced i will play about with it for a bit and let youknow how i get on
hard to give a real life opinion of a light i only bought a hour ago
Barrie


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 12, 2009)

f22shift said:


> hmm, don't have costco but a friend does :twothumbs



and their return policy is FANTASTIC! Buy it, try it, and if it sucks, return it whenever you want. . . . . :twothumbs


----------



## Barrie (Aug 12, 2009)

hi to you all 
i have played with this wee light for a couple of hours and my initial concerns are gone batt holder is not to bad to open after a bit of practice and it is possible to change batt with the light on your head 
Velcro is holding OK and light is not so uncomfortable as i first thought it was going to be 
i have had it running on full power for around 2hours i have used a energizer 2450 rechargeable 
batt holder is cool to touch and the light is only slightly warm
i will leave it running and see how long the batt lasts 
cheers Barrie


----------



## hiredgun (Aug 12, 2009)

I just saw this at my Costco too with a single 1AA light. Includes two Energizers L91s with it. $29.99. Almost pulled the trigger, but with a Zebralight on the way I didn't. Plus I'm not the one you want doing the initial reviews anyway.


----------



## gunga (Aug 12, 2009)

I wonder if this will show up on Canadian costcos?

How is the 1AA light included in the pack?


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

Barrie said:


> hi to you all
> i have played with this wee light for a couple of hours and my initial concerns are gone batt holder is not to bad to open after a bit of practice and it is possible to change batt with the light on your head
> Velcro is holding OK and light is not so uncomfortable as i first thought it was going to be
> i have had it running on full power for around 2hours i have used a energizer 2450 rechargeable
> ...


 
is it water resistant in any way? any way to access the led ie modable?


----------



## kevinm (Aug 12, 2009)

VegasF6 said:


> I saw this headlight packaged with a single AA cell flashlight and 2 L91 lithium batteries at Costco over the weekend. I am pretty sure price was $30 (maybe it was $35) for both of them.
> 
> The flashlight was a variable power model, looked like a continously variable or at least many steps. 16 hours at low, 65 lumens on high. Headlight claimed 60 lumens.
> 
> I would have like to have bought it, but I have been trying to curb the habit lately, and I already bought some solar landscape lights there for another thread.




Someone have an item number?:thinking:

Thanks!


----------



## Barrie (Aug 12, 2009)

hi 
took the light to work tonight and have to say i am impressed
it will run for over 2 hours on full power with very little if any noticeable dimming
after 3hours i put in a fresh battery and the difference was noticeable but there was still plenty of light 
out side i compared it with my ZL H30 fenix L0D AND LD10 the energizer is somewhere between the l0d and ld10 the it throws surprisingly well with a nice even light it is waterproof to ixp7
[energizer info spec sheet is on post 56]

i got my one at my local Argos store more [ info on the light here Buy Camping at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Sports and leisure *...*] i dont think you can realy go wrong buying this little light 
i realy like it :thumbsup:


----------



## El_Canyon (Aug 13, 2009)

What area/department in Costco did you find the light?


----------



## hiredgun (Aug 13, 2009)

El_Canyon said:


> What area/department in Costco did you find the light?



Mind you, this was found in the Silverdale, WA Costco. It was on the end (cap) of aisle where the batteries and such are sold. I hope someone buys one soon and tells us how wonderful the set is.


----------



## VegasF6 (Aug 13, 2009)

In my Costco it was near the tools where the other flashlights always are, and near the maglite display. I told the wife I want it for my birthday this weekend, so odds are I will have my hands on it Sunday or Monday.


----------



## kevinm (Aug 13, 2009)

Never mind on the item number; I picked one up today:twothumbs. The light is pretty nice and very small. I believe the 60 lumens, maybe more. It's dimmer than the Energizer K2 85 lumen lights, but not hugely so. On an Eneloop, it ran for 2.5 hours before dimming. I'm a little disappointed as the Zebralight runs for the same amount of time and at something like 90 lumens. The electronic dimming is nice (MANY levels), but it always starts on high. It looks waterproof ish (there's an o-ring on the battery compartment).

The other light is also okay. Waterproof, same circuitry as the headlamp, I think, and solidly built. The emitter is accessable. The handhelds are $36 at Target here.

Total for the two is $40 at CostCo. If the headlamp were $25 by itself, it'd certainly be worth it. Maybe I'll just sell the handheld...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the dimming via PWM?


----------



## kevinm (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. The PWM frequency is acceptable, but noticeable at the low end.:tinfoil:

The package claims that both are waterproof.


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Aug 14, 2009)

Just picked one up from my local ARGOS too :twothumbs

and would you know, look what happened...  







Well someone had to do it :devil:

But while i was in there i put this fella in: (it's a Q2 5A tint btw )





and this is what i took out: (Q4 bin  pretty good if you ask me)






As you can see there's a nice bit of a heatsink in the middle along with some thermal paste, and has two screws holding the emittor down.






To get in i took the side panels off by undoing the 8 screws hidden behind the foam, by simply pushing the foam to the side with my nails






Another shot of the inside, showing the 'reflector' before the lens






Old LED in place:






I have to say, it feels very comfy on my head, i previously owned a tikka+ but decided to get one of these simply cause it looked pretty good and uses a single AA. The only thing i noticed is my forehead got a little sweaty underneath the back where the foam is.











Well i now own a nice warm tinted, variable output headlight that runs for over 2 hours from a single AA lovecpf

- Dan


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 14, 2009)

Q4 5A?

WF is over 6000K CCT, right?


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Aug 14, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> Q4 5A?
> 
> WF is over 6000K CCT, right?



No Q4 WF is what i took out, sorry was it not clear? i'll change my post...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 14, 2009)

No, it wasn't that you weren't clear.
I was just hoping that you got the highest bin 5A. (out with the blue, in with the good!)

I'd soooooo like this with a 5A.
Awesome, good job.


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Aug 14, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> No, it wasn't that you weren't clear.
> I was just hoping that you got the highest bin 5A.
> 
> I'd soooooo like this with a 5A.
> Awesome, good job.



Can we get XR-E Q4 5A yet? I know there are some XP-E Q4 though...

It just happened that i had this one laying around from when i took one of the KD P60 drop-ins apart... back before 5A were common place...

On another note, while i was in there too, before i connected the positive wire i took some current measurements with my cheapo DMM. I got about 200mA to the LED on high. Doesn't seem bad to me, haven't had chance to play with it in the dark but it seems pretty bright!

On low it was around (i think...) 10mA, but i couldn't see the display of the DMM since the high mode had left dots in my eyes 

- Dan


----------



## f22shift (Aug 14, 2009)

ogg your are the man


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Aug 14, 2009)

f22shift said:


> ogg your are the man


Thanks :thumbsup: 

I've been sitting in the dark too long, be assured, this isn't my first, best or last mod :devil: but shows that it's quite easy to open up. My tikka+ was a nightmare!

I'm going to be planning a camping trip this weekend with some frinds, so i should have some real feedback on the headlight by the end of the month.

Dan


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 15, 2009)

w00t, thanks for doing the deed Ogg.
I'll have to head over to Costco soon and buy one.
Hard to tell from the pictures but does it seem possible to replace the 5mm LEDs without destroying the surrounding circuit board? I'm thinking of putting some amber LEDs in place of the red ones.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 15, 2009)

Ogg Vorbis said:


> but shows that it's quite easy to open up. My tikka+ was a nightmare!


Nice as the 1AA Rayovac headlamp requires a bit of surgery to open up and close cleanly.

Have to check a Zellers store or two sometime as they do or did carry the 4xAA Hardcase headlamp when other stores did not.


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Aug 15, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> w00t, thanks for doing the deed Ogg.
> I'll have to head over to Costco soon and buy one.
> Hard to tell from the pictures but does it seem possible to replace the 5mm LEDs without destroying the surrounding circuit board? I'm thinking of putting some amber LEDs in place of the red ones.



Sorry, the pics aren't that great, after all it's only a camera phone. They looked fab on my laptop, until i resized them, here's another zoomed in one of the board, again sorry for the quality but it gives you an idea of what's going on in there:







Looks like there's two screws holding the PCB in place, should be easy to remove and unsolder the red LED's, i think they were 3mm ones...

Dan


----------



## NoFair (Aug 15, 2009)

Great posts Dan:thumbsup:

Now the wait for it arriving in Europe begins...  Even have a couple of Q3 5As that would fit in perfectly

Sverre


----------



## regulator (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice job Ogg! I want this light but so far it is not in any stores around me. I have seen a new Energizer headlamp that is part of their new series but it is larger. I want this small one.

Its nice to know it can be modded easily. Your pictures will come in handy.


----------



## jayflash (Aug 17, 2009)

So, do you guys prefer this to the Ray O Vac AA?


----------



## RonM (Aug 17, 2009)

Drat! Nothing at my local Costco.


----------



## Illum (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.energizerlightingproducts.com/productlines/energizer/Pages/HDL1AAODE.aspx

I was hoping they have bigger pics =/


----------



## El_Canyon (Aug 20, 2009)

I just this moment got my hands on this light. A buddy with a Costco membership picked it up for me.

I... am... impressed. This is my holy grail headlamp. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Aug 20, 2009)

El_Canyon said:


> I just this moment got my hands on this light. A buddy with a Costco membership picked it up for me.
> 
> I... am... impressed. This is my holy grail headlamp. Highly recommended.



I don't see it on the Costco website anywhere.. what category would it be under? I am in Canada though, so it may differ.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 21, 2009)

El_Canyon said:


> This is my holy grail headlamp. Highly recommended.



Holy Grail??? Now that is quite a reccomendation! 

I'll head down to Costco and pick one up soon.


----------



## tarponbill (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody have a Costco SKU for this light?


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 21, 2009)

414797


----------



## El_Canyon (Aug 21, 2009)

El_Canyon said:


> I just this moment got my hands on this light. A buddy with a Costco membership picked it up for me.
> 
> I... am... impressed. This is my holy grail headlamp. Highly recommended.



Okay I spent some time running this light last night in the woods by my house, comparing it to some other lights.

The CREE's beam is firmly on the floody side and has no rings or uneven spots. The red LEDs are nice for quick low-power usage. The CREE comes on at 100% when switched on and dimming is moderately quick. The wiring has solid strain relief where it enters the battery compartment.

So far my only druther would be for a little more throw, but overall I think it's a winning effort. Time will tell as to the light's durability.

I forgot to mention that the headlamp came in a package with a 1-AA CREE handheld and two lithium AA cells. The handheld has a more focused output for better throw and seems a little brighter overall. It's a darn nice little handheld that I ran last night on my bicycle ride. Not a bad package (CREE headlamp, CREE handheld, plus lithium cells for each) for around $30.


----------



## gunga (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this available in any Canadian Costcos?

Failing that, Seattle perhaps?


----------



## gunga (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my Zebralight, but I think this would be a great lower cost alternative. Would love to get one or 2...


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 21, 2009)

gunga said:


> I'm quite happy with my Zebralight, but I think this would be a great lower cost alternative.



That is what I thought initially when I bought the set at Costco this afternoon. The included flashlight had numerous visible flaws to the finish and an off-center emitter.

The headlamp itself is nice enough but feels a but flimsy. Kudos to them for using 2 o-rings for the battery compartment though.

I'm looking at this from a caver's point of view. If I were a night time jogger, this would be a great headlamp, but it just doesn't appear trustworthy enough to bet my life on.

If the included flashlight hadn't been such a dud, I might have kept this headlamp, but I am returning the set to Costco. I'd rather have another Zebralight H50 for an extra $14. . . .

But considering Costco's generous return policy, I might just have to do some waterproof testing before returning it as a service to CPF members. . . . LOL

So for those of you who are buying this at Costco, check the packages for off-center emitters in the flashlights.


----------



## nsx (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess I got lucky. I just picked up the Energizer AA headlight/flashlight combo pack from Costco, and the emitters seem properly centered. For the $36+tax that I paid for the lights, these are *really* nice LED lights! This is my first headlamp; I'm not a big fan of using AAAs, so the AA battery option and the ability to dim were a real plus for me, and 60 lumens is really bright (to me) for a headlamp.

The included e2 AA flashlight isn't as bright or compact as my Nitecore D10, but considering the price I think it's a pretty awesome bargain (especially when some places are charging as much as $40 for the flashlight alone). 65 lumens is plenty for everyday use, and the ability to ramp the brightness up and down is unheard of in this price range I think. Here's the link to the spec sheet for the flashlight:

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/elmcl11l.pdf

They work great with Eneloops, btw.


----------



## oronocova (Aug 22, 2009)

< waiting for another retailer to get it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2009)

El_Canyon said:


> I forgot to mention that the headlamp came in a package with a 1-AA CREE handheld and two lithium AA cells. The handheld has a more focused output for better throw and seems a little brighter overall. It's a darn nice little handheld that I ran last night on my bicycle ride.




Was this (see below) the single AA flashlight that accompanied the headlamp in the combo pack?







Mmmmm... that's a sweet looking little EDC'able light, auto shut off in 30 minutes, you just talked me into getting another flashlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## nsx (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, that's the one. I guess it was discussed in another thread last year. Some more info and pics from light-reviews:

http://light-reviews.com/energizer_e2_lithium_led/

$35.99 for both the headlight and the handheld lights. I couldn't even find the handheld light by itself for that cheap anywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

No neither could I you got yourself a bargain, FYI that 1AA cell light received an Australian design award this year, some of it's features being touted as 'revolutionary' have been pretty standard fare for enthusiast standard flashlights for some time, just Energizer posturing I guess!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No neither could I you got yourself a bargain, FYI that 1AA cell light received an Australian design award this year, some of it's features being touted as 'revolutionary' have been pretty standard fare for enthusiast standard flashlights for some time, just Energizer posturing I guess!



Is it available at Aussie costco? Woolworths might have it later as they had the 2aa version of above light. 

Revolutionary my butt, an iq switch with about as much efficency as a 1969 LC Torana  and a cree. :tired: 

But a cheap light bright headlamp is always great.


----------



## andrew123 (Aug 23, 2009)

Have any Canadian people found this headlamp in their costcos? I looked at the saskatoon one but couldn't find it.


----------



## nsx (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope no one minds, but I took some photos and decided to share them here. I'm going to post a few beam shots of the handheld on the other thread too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is it available at Aussie costco?



Dunno' but at $60 p.a. I'm not about to go and look 



[email protected] said:


> Revolutionary my butt, an iq switch with about as much efficency as a 1969 LC Torana  and a cree. :tired:



Hey... I'm quite fond of the old GTR XU1s & Crees too for that matter! (now lets talk about the HB Toranas) :nana:


BTW nice pictures nsx! thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveG (Aug 24, 2009)

Target is starting to carry the headlight also,looked at it today $29.99 just for the headlight.The Costco combo looks better and better.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Aug 24, 2009)

I picked a pack up tonight at Costco for $36. I'd sure like to know which Costcos are selling these packs for $30, as some have noted. Anyway, I hadn't particular need of the flashlight, so was initially happy to find two packages which a "customer" had taken advantage of the five-fingered discount on the flashlight only. I hoped Costco might cut a deal on the remaining headlamps, since those are what I wanted anyway, but they would not/could not do it since it was a theft item. I haven't convinced myself to open the package yet, because the first thing that struck me when looking at the headlamp through the package was that it appeared it might be pretty uncomfortable on my big forehead. The "winglets" on each side of the part that contacts the forehead create an overall curvature which I am certain has much smaller radius than my forehead. It looks like it could be quite painful, or at least leave severe marks on my forehead after a while. Has anybody found this headlamp to be uncomfortable after an hour of wearing it?


----------



## nsx (Aug 24, 2009)

No, I found it the fit to be pretty comfortable after extended use, and I'm wasn't a headlamp fan at all before getting these lights (I was more interested in the handheld, but the headlight has really grown on me).

Go ahead and open it, then try it for yourself. You can easily take it back to Costco if you don't like it.

Also, I'd be surprised if any Costco is selling these for $30. I'm guessing somebody forgot the actual price and mentally rounded down when making their post.


----------



## Snow (Aug 26, 2009)

Just picked up the headlamp at Target for $30. Now I'm thinking I should get the Costco combo pack as well...


----------



## regulator (Aug 26, 2009)

I just picked one up at Target for 29.95. They must have just come in because they did not have them a couple days ago.

Initial impressions are very good. I really like the configuration with the 1AA in the back. The headlamp feels light and well balanced. I also like the fact that it uses only 1 AA as opposed to 3 AAA's. Battery capacity should be very close but the 1AA format has many benifits IMO. A 4 pack of lithium AA's is the same price as a 4 pack of AAA's. You get much more battery for you money with AA's. Also carrying a spare AA cell is a lot easier than 3 spare AAA's. Keeping 1 charged AA is also a lot less complicated than having a matched set of 3 charged AAA's ready to go.

I think it is a very good light for the money and pretty cool as well. It makes a great general purpose headlamp. Output seems to be very accurate and is nice. It is brighter than my 45 lumens Princton Tech Fuel that I just purchased. The Fuel is very small but the Energizer feels beeter balanced when worn. Energizer did a good job with this light IMO and I like it for the price.


----------



## damn_hammer (Aug 26, 2009)

Just picket the light up at Target for $20 for an upcoming campin trip. Pretty sure it was mis-marked. Anyone know if this light plays well with a 14500? I was going to pick up the combination pack at Costco, but I don't have a membership and you have to get a $50 membership to buy a thing, according to their CS


----------



## Marduke (Aug 27, 2009)

I got the Costco pack tonight with the intention of modding the red LEDs to white. If anyone else has this idea, couple pointers:

The red LEDs are 3mm, not 5mm. The back does screw off. You will have to swap the inductor for the red's. Oh, and much of the board (including the Cree star) has potted connections, so have fun with that...

But overall, nice light for the price. Beam is rather floody, and it uses both a small reflector along with a TIR to produce it.

I would call it spashproof, but it would not do well in total submersion.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Aug 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Revolutionary my butt, an iq switch with about as much efficency as a 1969 LC Torana


 
:thinking::thinking::thinking:

Measured at the tail cap with a charged Eneloop:

High: 900 mA
Low: 100 mA
Red: 170 mA

That means I can read 18 hours on low on a single AA cell. How much higher efficiency is expected?

Anyway, here are my observations and opinions about this headlamp so far. 

*What I like:*

A reasonably low low at only 100 mA draw means 18 honest hours on a single AA cell.

Low is good for reading a book, but see "Don't Likes." The ROV 1AA with diffuser is better for reading, but that's 2 hours vs. 18 hours battery life!

The red LED turns off when the Cree turns on, and vice versa. Not cutting edge, but I am surprised at how many other multi-LED headlamps don't do this.

Side "wires" visible are not actually the wires, but a fairly sturdy plastic sleeve protecting the (further insulated) wires inside. But again, see the "Don't Likes."


*What I Don't Like ... and nit-picks.*

The actual wires coming into each side of the LED housing near the hinges are quite a small gauge, and when the head is aimed down a lot, it really does look like they are being pulled, stretched and strained. Maybe a weak spot in the future.

Low good for reading, but for reading in bed with head on a pillow, that battery carrier on the back gets in the way. You have to sort of slide the battery carrier way up the back of your head. The stubble on my close-shaved noodle allows this (stubble = velcro), but if you have more hair, it may not stay, and just slip up too far. (As my dad might have said: "That's the price you pay for being a damned hippie!)

Red LED beam pattern is not smooth. The lens introduces an artifact "waffle" pattern. Certainly not as objectionable as some I have seen, but I have seen much better also.

The Cree beam has a noticeable uneveness and slightly diminished output near the center, but it's only really objectionable on a white wall. This beam is not butttery-smooth, like the PT EOS Rebel headlamp. I would prefer a bit more spill, with a more gradual transition, but that's personal taste. 

I find the PWM dimming on low to be moderately intrusive when reading. YMMV, depending on your sensitivity to PWM. The period of the pulse width is in direct proportion to the brightness setting, and quickly becomes much less noticeable by raising the brightness a little.

The "winglets" on each side of the head cut into my forehead like a can opener after a half hour use. The positive flip-side to this is that the headband needn't be tightened to boa constrictor torques to keep the headlamp in place, due to the good fore-to-aft balance. The Energizer beats the PT EOS in this respect. 

When the head is aimed downward, there is a bit of light leakage refracted from the clear parts of the case down into my eyes. (The ROV 1AA had the same problem, but worse.) Moving the headlamp up to the top of the forehead helps, but I opted to paint the offending plastic parts with black lacquer paint, as I did my ROV.


The included flashlight in the Costco combo packs is OK. The package states the same 6% - 100% range for both headlamp and flashlight, with nearly identical lumens, and I would assume both being 1AA that they would use the same circuitry. But on it's lowest setting, the flashlight's PWM is a much higher frequenscy than the headlamp, as compared by waving the hand in front of it. Go figure. The recessed switch means a very solid tail-stand for ceiling bounce. Again, I would prefer a bit more floody spill at the expense of throw.

That's about all I can think of. Nothing of the two pieces jumps out at me as being exceptional. I feel Costco's combo price of $36 for the pair is worth it, but only just. I would not pay $30 for just the headlamp or the flashlight separately, though. However, the value I've given to these may be influenced by the fact that I have way too many flashlights and headlamps already. If you are new to this or don't have a decent headlamp or flashlight, this becomes a very good value. If they'd had headlamps and flashlights with this performance, available at these prices when I got into this, I wouldn't have a drawer full of lesser lights just sitting!


----------



## regulator (Aug 27, 2009)

My current readings are similar to Turbo's. Put in a lithium E2 and runtime could be around 25 hours! 

I found placing a piece of translucent tape over the optic transforms the beam into a nice diffused all flood. It reminds me of a frosted optic or a Petzl with the diffuser on. Its nice to know it can be opened up and modded if one wants. This is a nice little headlight at a nice price.


----------



## El_Canyon (Aug 27, 2009)

Great comments by Turbo, mirrors a lot of my observations that I was too lazy to write up! I too noticed that while the wire entries at the battery compartment are stout, they seem a little strained at the emitter compartment. There seems to be plenty of slack to be had, though, in the curled up wire on the sides. Good idea about the lacquer paint, I noticed some light spill down into my eyes.

Regarding the price, keep in mind that the Costco package includes two lithium AA cells; that's worth $5 right there. I haven't seen the headlamp-only package yet, does it include the AA lithiums too?


----------



## JB5 (Aug 28, 2009)

My wife gave me the costco combo the night before my trip to yosemite earlier this week, I brought those and my zebra light. My observation is that for around camp and in the tent the zebra is the way to go but walking through the camp ground to the the bathroom I liked the energizer headlight. Floody but more focused than the zebra so I didnt disturb any other campers. I don't have the knowlege or collection as most of you but for your average person I think this is a great combo and a very reasonable price. I thought the flashlight was ok as well, not the brightest I own but enought throw to meet my expectations around a camp enviornment.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 30, 2009)

Got one at Target today.

Slowest and most noticeable PWM of any light I've ever seen. I'd guess arround 50hz, since it is much worse than some know 100hz lights.

Lots of rings and artifacts. Limited ajustablility in the headstrap.

Not a keeper.


----------



## Blindasabat (Aug 30, 2009)

Bummed to hear that about the PWM. It starts on high, has the wires to the back, battery case in back (for 1AA? c'mon guys) getting in the way, now bad PWM? I was very excited about this HL 6 months ago. Now - zero excitement. Someday somebody will make a good general use HL. The Zebralights are the closest, but need a more concentrated beam option.

I've given up on this one and I'm UNsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been looking for a headlamp for some time - going camping this fall (in my case - as a true beginner - perhaps learning to camp would be more accurate) and I've gotten the message that a headlamp is essential. I'm trying - hard to do but trying - to consolidate to AA and CR123 based lights in general. This goes for camping as well.

I saw this headlamp at Target today and it sure looked promising. The combo pack is a decent deal but I really don't have a use for the AA light - other than to give it to my son perhaps. Anywho - after reading the impressions here I'm waffling a bit. I like the AA obviously, and the relatively low low plus red LEDs. For my purposes it seems like a decent choice - but the UI sort of bothers me as it always starts at 100%. If I have night adjusted eyes I really want to start it at low if I've ramped it down - I don't need a blast of 100% while I get it where I want it and I don't want to have to leave it on to preserve the lower level.

The Zebralight seems to be the "gold" standard of headlamps and general utility camping lights around here (although there are other makeers- PT and Petzl and Black Diamond - the three well chosen levels and versatility of the zebralight is compelling). But they aren't cheap - not crazy expensive but there are more cost effective options from the other named sources. 

So I'm back at the drawing board it seems...


----------



## tarpon (Aug 31, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> 414797


 
Thanks, picked one up at Cosco. It's cool, works great. Nice headlamp.

The single AA included isn't bad either.

Both for $35.


----------



## RonM (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm happy with Energizer's offering. Zebra's are great lights, but just too floody for my tastes. When used around camp in a group environment people didn't appreciate it.

The Energizer isn't the ideal HL, but it sure is a nice one for the money. Packaged with the handheld I think it's a winning combination.

My only real complaint is the glare i get off the bottom of the lens. Fixed that by applying black electrical tape and then trimming with an x-acto knife.

I think this HL will be a success with the general public and is a pretty good choice even for a flashaholic.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a follow-up to my mini-review on post #114.

After using the headlamp and flashlight all weekend on a trip, I have decided to return them for refund. Keep in mind that I already have, among other's, a PT EOS Rebel and a ROV 1AA Sportsman. I was hoping the Energizer would combine the best of both worlds, but it just misses for me on too many points.

First thing to come to my mind (no pun intended) is the pain it causes on my forehead. I don't know if it's the shape/size of my head, but my initial observations about the "winglettes" digging into my forehead were correct. Even with the strap at it's loosest, after a half hour I could feel the pain caused by the winglettes digging into my head like two little can openers. Both my PT and ROV are very comfortable.

Second, the PWM on low, which is where it would be set for reading, is just too annoying for comfortable reading. If you move the page just a tad while reading, the text smears. The PT on low is a joy to read by, and the ROV is perfect with the diffuser fliped down.

Third, the PT has a three level clickie switch. Although I would prefer it start on low and go up to high, it takes only a fraction of a second to click down to low. Both the Energizer headlamp and flashlight not only start on high, but if you want lower (as I do most of the time) you have to wait for the ramping to begin, then wait for it to ramp down to the desired brightness. This get pretty tedious if you are turning the light on and off regularly. And even if you're not, but you normally like to start a light at lower levels so your vision isn't ruined, that high-to-low ramping gets in the way every time. The flashlight works the same way. My Fenix L2D gives me the choice of starting on low or high. 

Putting this all together, I am left with a flashlight and headlamp that don't fill a need, and miss on a lot of critical points. So it almost doesn't really matter that I also find the normally-welcomed clip on the flashlight to be so vise-like tight as to likely cause clothing damage in short order if used. If one does not plan to use the headlamp for reading, (or if one seems to be immune to PWM, no matter how low a frequency) and you also prefer your lights to turn on high every time, and you have a forehead made of steel, then these lights may still be just the ticket for you. Otherwise, keep looking. It was fun playing with them, though!


----------



## jayflash (Sep 1, 2009)

They appeared at Target in Green Bay, home of the Packers! Just couldn't pull the trigger for $30 (head light only). $20 and I might bite.

I'm probably spoiled with the Zebra H30 & PT Apex.


----------



## p1fiend (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up one these lights because the of the size and 1AA factor.

After using it for a bit at my work one night, it's going back to Target.

For me, the biggest downside is that it just doesn't stay put on my head. The battery compartment, as small and light as it is with only one battery, slips down to almost the top of my neck area. This is all due to the small and cheap 2 (!!!!) pieces of velcro used on either side. They really cheaped out by not using one piece of velcro - I simply can't get the light tight enough or the velcro just won't hold. 

Futhermore, the light doesn't stay at the most upward position, it falls one click down to the perfect useable spot, but if I did want to move it up, it simply won't stay.

The interface just bites. A med-low-high would have been 10000000X better than the high----->low ramping. And no memory stinks too..

Finally, I thought the light would have more throw 

So back to Target it goes.....has anyone tried to get the thing back in the packaging? :duh2: Wanna post instructions, it's near impossible


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Sep 8, 2009)

p1fiend said:


> So back to Target it goes.....has anyone tried to get the thing back in the packaging?


 
Yeah, just stuff it in as best you can and wrap it all up with clear packing tape. That's what they'll do at the store anyway before they RTV it. 

Yes, they should have used a long strip of velcro instead of two pimple-sized squares. I mean, how cheaped-down did they really need to go on this thing? Did the fraction of a penny they saved using tiny squares contribute significantly to some other area of the light? :ironic: I assume you are aware that there is a third square further along the strap for people with smaller heads.


----------



## p1fiend (Sep 8, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Yeah, just stuff it in as best you can and wrap it all up with clear packing tape. That's what they'll do at the store anyway before they RTV it.
> 
> Yes, they should have used a long strip of velcro instead of two pimple-sized squares. I mean, how cheaped-down did they really need to go on this thing? Did the fraction of a penny they saved using tiny squares contribute significantly to some other area of the light? :ironic: I assume you are aware that there is a third square further along the strap for people with smaller heads.


 
I take pride in getting things back into a package and making it look like it was never opened. I did a great tape job on the curved part of the package, cutting slits in the tape so it was nice and flat....:duh2:....maybe I have a problem of some sort.

I blame it on the fact that I've kept my PT job at a home improvement store, and the stuff that comes back, in plastic bags too!, just amazes me.

Yes, I did have the velcro on the third square. Once I started moving, it would slide down and the straps would rest on my ears....bah....cost-savings....they just saved me $30.


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Oct 1, 2009)

I cannot get any alkalines or eneloops to work in this headlamp. It appears that the tip of the positive end of the battery on the alkalines and eneloops is too fat and cannot fit to make contact. Has anyone else noticed this? The energizer lithiums have a smaller tip and will fit. It almost appears that they intentionally designed it this way so that you have to buy lithiums.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 2, 2009)

DuckhunterInTN said:


> I cannot get any alkalines or eneloops to work in this headlamp. It appears that the tip of the positive end of the battery on the alkalines and eneloops is too fat and cannot fit to make contact. Has anyone else noticed this? The energizer lithiums have a smaller tip and will fit. It almost appears that they intentionally designed it this way so that you have to buy lithiums.


 

All types work in mine.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 2, 2009)

DuckhunterInTN said:


> The energizer lithiums have a smaller tip and will fit. It almost appears that they intentionally designed it this way so that you have to buy lithiums.



The one sold at Target appears to come with an alkaline cell, not a lithium cell, so I'd say that this is likely not the case.


----------



## tnuckels (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally, my local Target got some of these for sale. Unfortunately, it seems that the nay sayers were mostly right, and for $30 + tax this headlamp does not appear not worth the compromises.

Output: maybe mine was defective or something, but though the box says 60lm I’m only seeing 20-30lm, and that’s being generous.

Beam: what an ugly, jumbly mess they’ve managed to make of it. I’ve a fair number of lights with optics and diffusers which have their artifacts, but this was to the point of distraction. PWM is very slow and seems worse as you lower the output. This, in and of itself, is reason enough to reject this offering.

UI: I don’t mind the ramping, though memory would have made it much better.

Headband: it’s been said before, but more hooks at the ends and loops sewn the length of rest of the strap would have made a much more secure and adjustable arrangement. The rubberized front “wings” fall just on the bony corners above my eyes, just forward of my temples. After a few minutes of use I can tell this is, for me, a recipe for a tension headache.

Wires: these things are all over the place, too long, and the coiled portions are very sloppy.

Battery compartment: I liked the double O ring compartment, once I realized you had to push it in and then turn to open. It may not be any better than the ROV compartment, bur it has a more thoughtful and tidy feel to it.

It’s a nice try at a small headlamp, with a cute, stylish design. I look forward to the Micro-2.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting,very interesting.


lovecpflovecpflovecpf


----------



## regulator (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, there are very different thoughts on this light. I actually like mine and think it is a decent general purpose headlamp. I know it is not perfect but it does very well for the price IMO. My beam is a nice wide circle without artifacts. A piece of Scotch tape floods out the beam if needed. Maybe there is poor QC? I really like that it runs on a single AA cell and use an Eneloop in mine. Lights with 3 AAA's are a bit of a pain.

I don't know how it would stand up to constant use but if I used a headlamp more often, I would invest in a higher quality light. But this is nothing against the Trailfinder.

I think a memory mode would have helped a lot with this light.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 18, 2009)

I just receive mine, very nice tiny light... What I like more is that use a single AA. Both are nice...


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 22, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I personally think this is a great headlamp that would be fairly simple to put newer emitters (XP-E/XP-G) in, if they provide enough extra lumens, and if you make a spacer for it (I'm currently working on machining one out of aluminum, so I can keep good heatsinking).

I personally bought this lamp to use up all my "dead" AA's, because I didn't have anything that took 1 AA.

The drive currents at high/low for current models are:

High: 2.95v @ 110 ma (1/3 watt) (from old energizer listed below. Didn't think to check with a fresh cell before I put it back together. Might check with fresh cell, if people want)
Low: 2.55v @ 15 ma (1/25th watt) (also from old energizer)

Current draw is:
1a from 1.77v Lithium
400ma from 1.25v old energizer battery (expiration date 2013)


Great way to use up your old cells!

Output is dimmer on the older cell, so the light isn't regulated for brightness.

Mine also came with a WG Q4, so it is nice and white (actually a little on the warmer side, which isn't bad). Color rendering isn't great, but you get what you pay for ($12 each for a headlamp and flashlight isn't bad! Especially when your family can't figure out how to work your Surefires!).

The LED's would actually survive without that "heatsink" on the bottom, because they barely get warm to the touch when on for a few minutes. It's good to know that they're actually somewhat concerned about the LED's lifespan.

It focuses an XP-E fairly well when you hold the emitter right against the optic, so you would need a fairly thick heatsink (one about as thick as the XR-E emitter, plus its star)


I'm just curious why its PWM is horrid at the lower levels on the headlamp, while on the flashlight, it's perfectly fine. Maybe a complaint to Energizer will help.

~Brian


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 22, 2010)

So are these only available at Target and Costco? I typed in the 414797sku at Costco's website and nothing showed up. Is this discontinued already? 

No one in this thread mentioned it so far in this year long thread and all I wanted to know is run-time on low. Reading the specs from someone's picture of the packaging posted earlier in this thread, it shows *16 hours *on low. Pretty pitiful compared to the 3.5 days (*84 hours*) of the Zebralight H50 on low (which also only uses a single AA battery). Also I am wondering if Energizer used their run-time figures with the Lithium batteries or regular alkalines? So possibly the run-time on NIMH or alkalines might even be worse than the posted 16 hours if they used the E2 Lithiums to arrive at that number.

As you can see the Zebralight trumps the Energizer and as a proud owner of a Zebralight H50 already I see no purpose of buying this hard/impossible to find light especially when it starts on high to boot, when I'd prefer it to start low like the Zebralight already does.


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 22, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> So are these only available at Target and Costco? I typed in the 414797sku at Costco's website and nothing showed up. Is this discontinued already?
> 
> No one in this thread mentioned it so far in this year long thread and all I wanted to know is run-time on low. Reading the specs from someone's picture of the packaging posted earlier in this thread, it shows *16 hours *on low. Pretty pitiful compared to the 3.5 days (*84 hours*) of the Zebralight H50 on low (which also only uses a single AA battery). Also I am wondering if Energizer used their run-time figures with the Lithium batteries or regular alkalines? So possibly the run-time on NIMH or alkalines might even be worse than the posted 16 hours if they used the E2 Lithiums to arrive at that number.
> 
> As you can see the Zebralight trumps the Energizer and as a proud owner of a Zebralight H50 already I see no purpose of buying this hard/impossible to find light especially when it starts on high to boot, when I'd prefer it to start low like the Zebralight already does.




It seems like it's being discontinued from Costco. I had to buy mine from another CPF member, because I was in need/desire of a budget headlamp.

I'll try to do a runtime test on low on Friday or Saturday (that's the first free day I have this week), with Alkalines, then Nimh's (energizer 2450) the next day. Most likely, the runtime test was done with Lithiums, since the headlamp and flashlight come with lithiums.

What emitter is the Zebralight using, and what is it pulling from the cell, and putting to the emitter? That may be part of the reason it has more battery life. If it's pulling less than the Energizer headlamp on low (which I'll check today), that would be a fair explanation as to why the Zebralight is giving a longer battery life.

You also have to look at the fact that the Energizer headlamp is much cheaper than the Zebralight one ($25 for headlamp and flashlight, versus $50 for the Zebralight), so you're going to have a lower quality driver.


One thing I don't understand, is why the Energizer flashlight doesn't have noticeable PWM, while the headlamp does.

~Brian


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 22, 2010)

Brian cool thanks for the test. I'm sure it will be much lower than 16 hours which would keep me from buying it as I have other headlamps that pull off double that. As to checking the current, give me a step by step in how to do that as I have a DMM I use for guitar work but never measured for flashlight current. 

Also from reading this thread in it's entirety, the Costco combo was $35 not $25, unless it was on clearance. The headlamp itself at Target was $29.99.


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 22, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Brian cool thanks for the test. I'm sure it will be much lower than 16 hours which would keep me from buying it as I have other headlamps that pull off double that. As to checking the current, give me a step by step in how to do that as I have a DMM I use for guitar work but never measured for flashlight current.
> 
> Also from reading this thread in it's entirety, the Costco combo was $35 not $25, unless it was on clearance. The headlamp itself at Target was $29.99.



No problem 

It was $26 shipped for me, so it must have been on clearance, then. If it was $35, I probably wouldn't have bought it.

Any chance you'd be able to take a pic of your DMM, or get the model name? With mine, I just move the positive lead over to where it says "A", and rotate the switch until it gets to the 20 amp (or 2 amp, if I want more precise measurements), and hook one lead to the end of the cell, and touch the other to the body tube, or wherever the negative end completes the circuit (in the Energizer, its the spring in the tailcap). 

When measuring current AT the LED, DO NOT TRY TO BYPASS THE LED! You will destroy the driver. You will have to unsolder one lead from the LED, and then connect 1 end of the DMM to that lead, and then touch the other end to the lead of the LED that you just unsoldered the wire from. I will be able to take pics to show you, tonight, if you want better clarification.

~Brian


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 25, 2010)

If anyone is looking for one of these, I have some extras available for $18 shipped (includes L91 Lithium cell) in the USA. Send a PM if interested.

Peter


----------



## Changchung (Mar 26, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> If anyone is looking for one of these, I have some extras available for $18 shipped (includes L91 Lithium cell) in the USA. Send a PM if interested.
> 
> Peter



Pm send it...


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 30, 2011)

VegasF6 said:


> In my Costco it was near the tools where the other flashlights always are, and near the maglite display. I told the wife I want it for my birthday this weekend, so odds are I will have my hands on it Sunday or Monday.


 

OK I am so over this light now. I don't know why every headlight I own the elastic goes out of them like a bad pair of underwear. Was wearing this thing under the sink a few days ago and it just kept falling down in my eyes, around my neck, on the ground etc. POOP!


----------

